
Aggressive testing helps Italian town cut new coronavirus cases to zero - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/0dba7ea8-6713-11ea-800d-da70cff6e4d3
======
chewz
> An infection control experiment that was rolled out in a small Italian
> community at the start of Europe’s coronavirus crisis has stopped all new
> infections in the town that was at the centre of the country’s outbreak.

> Through testing and retesting of all 3,300 inhabitants of the town of Vo’,
> near Venice, regardless of whether they were exhibiting symptoms, and
> rigorous quarantining of their contacts once infection was confirmed, health
> authorities have been able to completely stop the spread of the illness
> there.

[..]

> Importantly, however, this second round identified at least six individuals
> who had the virus but no symptoms, meaning they could be quarantined. “If
> they hadn’t been identified, the infection would have resumed,” explained
> Prof Crisanti.

> In Veneto, the authorities plan to expand the aggressive testing regime in
> the whole region and are seeking to take at least 11,000 swabs a day. “If
> someone calls the [virus] hotline and says they are sick then everyone in
> the family, all their friends and the whole building get tested,” said Prof
> Crisanti.

[..]

> “In the UK, there are a whole lot of infections that are completely
> ignored,” Prof Crisanti told the Financial Times. “We were able to contain
> the outbreak here because we identified and eliminated the ‘submerged’
> infections and isolated them,” he said of the Vo’ approach. “That is what
> makes the difference.”

> The success underscores the importance of testing and isolating otherwise
> healthy carriers, an approach that has been strongly endorsed by the World
> Health Organization. The WHO this week urged all countries to test
> aggressively, noting that South Korea and Taiwan were having success in
> limiting infections by doing so. “Our key message is: test, test, test,”
> Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, WHO chief, said on Monday.

> Prof Crisanti said the unusual — and in some ways accidental — testing
> experiment in Vo’ allowed researchers to obtain a full “epidemiological
> picture” of the disease.

------
amai
Why can I read this article when I click on the result via Google:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Aggressive+testing+helps+Ita...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Aggressive+testing+helps+Italian+town+cut+new+coronavirus+cases+to+zero&oq=Aggressive+testing+helps+Italian+town+cut+new+coronavirus+cases+to+zero&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60l3.726j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)
? I cannot read it, when I click on the direct link.

